# No Butts about it...



## jaded12 (Jul 5, 2007)

Shes definatly pregnant! Callies nipples are starting to get larger and her belly seems to be bigger every day. I've moved her into a 10 gallon tank with plenty of bedding material and gave her part of a hardboiled egg. She's due any day now if my math is correct. *fingers crossed*


----------



## jaded12 (Jul 5, 2007)

Here she is about 4 days ago


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











And here she is today


----------



## KimmiesGuineas (Jun 14, 2007)

Oh dear, that's definitely a much bigger, rounder belly.


----------



## Phobie (Jun 3, 2007)

Oh gosh! She is rounddd! Can't see the nipples, but I wouldn't know where to look on a rat! Make sure to post pictures if she has babies!


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Yep! You knew your rattie best, she's definitely preggo!


----------



## Phobie (Jun 3, 2007)

How long is a rattie pregnancy? I hope it all goes well!


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Gestation is approximately 3 weeks in rats and they often don't show signs until the last week.


----------



## jaded12 (Jul 5, 2007)

Shes getting huge, looks like shes about to explode, shes drinking a lot more water then usual. She's nesting those babies will be coming very soon! Who wants pictures?


----------



## jellybeanqueen (Sep 6, 2007)

i'd love pictures! <3
i hope all goes well with the birth and you have healthy, fat rittens! =)


----------



## Phobie (Jun 3, 2007)

We all want pictures of lovely fat ritten lovelies! <3


----------



## jaded12 (Jul 5, 2007)

Babies should be coming any day now. I have a vet lined up in case there are any complications, and homes lined up for all of the babies no matter how many there are! So now its just a waiting game


----------



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

Jaded you are doing an awesome job. I believe everything will be just fine and you know we will want pictures!!


----------



## jaded12 (Jul 5, 2007)

This is turning into a breeding log, lmao. Still no babies, but her stomach feels different today, a bit harder and you can actually feel individual babies, hope these are signs that the young ones are coming soon!!


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

please don't push on her belly & especially to the point where you would feel individual babies inside... you can harm the babies inside or possibly push things around so that there is a problem with delivery


----------



## jaded12 (Jul 5, 2007)

I'm not pushing, not at all, you can feel them pretty well by just running your finger tips lightly over her belly. I know enough about animals to know not to push on such a heavily pregnant rats belly...


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Hopefully you will get to feel the wee ones squirm under your fingers. I had my girl lying on my lap and you can feel them especially in that spot after her rib cage before her pelvis...its the neatest experience.


----------

